
Introducing Amazon 4-star - dfabulich
https://blog.aboutamazon.com/shopping/amazon-4-star
======
singularity2001
it would be a brilliant move if it wasn't for the fact that a felt 90% of
Amazon products have a fake 4-star rating.

